
Why I still read technical books - nreece
http://timstall.dotnetdevelopersjournal.com/why_i_still_read_technical_books.htm
======
psyklic
In my experience, books provide higher-quality tutorials to subjects than
anything online. Not only that, but all of the information is in one place,
saving you the time of searching through the masses of poorly-written and
incomplete online tutorials.

However, online is better than reference books. It also has more information
on the latest trends and practices. But, you must be a very active reader to
even know where to look for the latest information. And, you need to be very
knowledgeable in the field to filter good posts from bad.

